# The Flex XC3401VRG Car Polisher



## Qualitytools

Hi Guys,

My name is Dean Rowe, Managing Director of Quality Tools Ltd. It is my company that will be supplying the DW owners with the first Flex XC3401VRG available in the UK. Let me give you all an update.

FLEX are putting the XC 3401 VRG into production a week after Easter, and there's already a great deal of demand. I'm very confident that this unit will become very popular - when FLEX make something, they make it very well (if you have never heard of Flex before they are a German manufacturer with a worldwide reputation for the quality of their products). I have managed to pull some strings and obtain the first unit that comes out of production.

I am going to loan to the owner of DetailingWorld.com, Bill Rogers, the first unit available in this country so he can test it and put it through it's paces. He's got it for a week so he can review it himself, and with other DW Members.

I believe there is a gap in the market for the XC3401VRG, not because of the novelty value of it being a 240v polisher - simply because when FLEX make a tool to perform a task - it performs that task to the highest standard, and Flex have designed this unit specifically for Polishing cars.

One of my main concerns is achieving the right price for you guys, after all there are other products (arguably of a lesser quality) that are already established and available for a cheaper price - so I don't want to price you all out of buying the XC3401VRG. If you have never heard of my company before, we are a Power Tool Retailer who revolve around a philosophy that lower prices mean more sales, more sales mean lower prices - in the end it increases turnover of products - so we make less money, more often. Our motto is "If we can't provide the cheapest price, we will tell you who can".

My intention is to bring the price down from the List Price of £393exc. VAT (£462.54inc VAT) to something approaching affordable, by buying in bulk.

Here are the prices that we will be selling the XC3401VRG for:

Qty: 1 - £249.95exc VAT/£293.69inc VAT - 36.5% off List Price
Qty 2 - £244.95exc VAT/£287.82inc VAT - 37.8% off List Price

If anyone would like to purchase more than two they will need to contact my company for a price.

I am expecting to receive the first unit from Germany in around 3 weeks, which I will then be sending on to the DW owners to review - hopefully they can take some pictures for you, or even a record a demonstration video that can be put up on this forum. I am not a user or expert on car polishers, you guys are - so the reviews of the XC3401VRG will actually be helping me determine it's potential market position. Approximately 3 weeks after the first unit is brought over for you, I will be receiving the first batch of XC3401VRG's. Initial stocks are limited, therefore we shall be operating on a first come, first serve basis. However in return for DW's cooperation and assistance - I will be posting a link on DW to a pre-order page located on our server, not accessible from within our main site - allowing DW members an exclusive first option to purchase. After 4 days I will then move the pre-order page onto our public pages.

We have already been receiving requests to pre-order this unit, however I do not think it would be fair to start selling them before you have had a review back first - so please do not ask.

Thank you for taking the time to read this post, I hope it has been helpful and clarified a few things for you. I will try my hardest to check this page from time to time and provide you with more accurate dates as soon as I know them.

Kind Regards

Dean Rowe
Managing Director
Quality Tools Ltd

P.S. Here's a couple of links to relevant pages that may be useful:

Flex page: http://www.flex-tools.com/gb/Produkte/Polierer/XC_3401_VRG/index.php


----------



## andy665

Really great to see someone being so open - bodes well for the product - wish you the best of luck with it


----------



## DrWho

I am really looking forward (as many of us are...) to a _detailed_ test of this product, as it may very well be the perfect alternative to the american PC7424 for us european folks...

I'll be watching DW very closely :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Regardless of price, if it's quieter than a PC and does the same job it'd get my thumbs up


----------



## Alan W

Alex L said:


> Regardless of price, if it's quieter than a PC and does the same job it'd get my thumbs up


Same here although I'm hoping it will be quite a bit better than the PC in terms of noise, vibration and performance to justify being so much more costly!

It's a lot more expensive even than a decent Makita or Metabo rotary so my hopes are high! 

Alan W


----------



## DrWho

Alan W said:


> Same here although I'm hoping it will be quite a bit better than the PC in terms of noise, vibration and performance to justify being so much more costly!
> 
> It's a lot more expensive even than a decent Makita or Metabo rotary so my hopes are high!
> 
> Alan W


Yeah, but if it combines the best of both worlds (rotary - excentric) and has german assemblyquality, we can expect to see a great polishingmachine I guess...and that would also justify the pricetag.


----------



## Alan W

DrWho said:


> Yeah, but if it combines the best of both worlds (rotary - excentric) and has german assemblyquality, we can expect to see a great polishingmachine I guess...and that would also justify the pricetag.


I do not disagree with you! Check my posts in this Thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=26721

The price _will_ be justified if the machine lives up the _expectations_ of German manufacture and build quality, specific design for polishing, great performance etc.

Here's hoping! 

Alan W


----------



## Beeste

Well this certainly looks interesting and not having taken the plunge with a rotary yet I wonder whether this may or may not be an alternative to that. Does anyone know?
Also, are you limited to only the pads that are designed to go with it?

I'm always a bit cautious of new products on here as they tend to get a fad like following only to be discarded/replaced in a few months time; so I'll hold fire until a few have bitten at the bait and the tests are complete.


----------



## spitfire

I've read it on here before, but I've got to say that my PC is quite quiet, and vibration is no worse than some angle grinders I've had. It will have to be some machine if it's to replace the PC at that price.


----------



## Detail My Ride

I didn't really want to spend the £200 on a PC, but that much is too much


----------



## r44flyer

At that kind of price I can see this being popular with the frequent user/professional detailer, but for the average hobby-detailer, who might only use a machine polisher a few times a year, it would be far too expensive. The PC would still be the tool of choice here I think, as for many the expense of buying a PC with pads/polish/transformer etc is significant.

The ability for this machine to bridge the gap between PC and rotary has got to be a huge selling point, allowing professionals to do everything with just one tool. A thorough test by Whizzer etc is vital, and should incorporate a 'suitability for novice use' test of some description, in comparison to the PC. The PC is generally regarded as idiot proof when referring to the potential to inflict damage to paintwork, if this tool offers similar qualities it will surely help sales.

Compatibility of backing plates and polishing pads with the PC would be very useful, as this is another expense to add to the purchase price if these things need to be bought on top to replace people's existing stocks of pads etc. This would be further problematic if the tool is not novice-friendly, with people knowing that perhaps the best way to progress is PC first and then this tool, meaning a large wastage of expense.

The testing will hopefully prove all of this either way.

Dean, you say you are committed to reducing prices and selling more units... if this tool is proven to be novice-friendly, and it's possible to make it closer to £200 with a basic pad kit... no one will ever buy a PC again. You will have no competition, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## hutchingsp

r44flyer said:


> Dean, you say you are committed to reducing prices and selling more units... if this tool is proven to be novice-friendly, and it's possible to make it closer to £200 with a basic pad kit... no one will ever buy a PC again. You will have no competition, it's a no-brainer.


You can get them from Germany for around £215 plus P&P and being 220v it should just plug in and work with a UK plug.


----------



## Alan W

hutchingsp said:


> You can get them from Germany for around £215 plus P&P and being 220v it should just plug in and work with a UK plug.


.....and p&p is less than £12 too! 

Alan W


----------



## Qualitytools

When I was speaking with the one of the DW owners last week he did bring this to my attention, saying a German Ebay company had quoted a similar price and would also honour the two year warranty. Heres what I said to him:


> I would advise your guys to avoid using the German Ebay company, I know they've said they will honour the two year warranty but I cant see that happening. I know I'd get laughed at if, say I sent a european two pin plug DeWALT sander to DeWALT UK for repair under warranty - They wouldn't touch it because it's obviously not a UK model - they would say they can repair it, but you'd get charged an arm and a leg for the priviledge. Plus you need to ask who'd pay carriage both ways, and how long it would take, etc. Many companies will tell people that "you get two years warranty - if it ever breaks down don't worry we'll get it fixed for you free of charge under warranty" - frankly it's crap - it doesn't matter what I say or the customer says, the only person who decides whether it will be repaired under warranty is the manufacturer after you've sent it back to them - and I can't see that happening in this situation. When we send units back to see if they can be repaired under warranty they need the proof/paper trail that it shows it came from them - otherwise they won't do anything.


R44Flyer - I appreciate your comments and agree with them, what we need to do is have the Flex really put through it's paces - that's why you guys are getting it first. Regarding prices - hopefully in the future we will be able to get the prices down even further than they already are & offer special deals that include the pads that are used and sell as a kit - however it will all depend on it's performance/sales/other market factors which we will look into after a few months - the current price is already based on a significant bulk purchase and it would require quite a big outlay of funds to bring it down further than it already is - right now it's simply a case of waiting for Flex to make them so we can find out how it all unfolds.

Thanks for your comments guys


----------



## chutney

Is this similar to the Makita BO6040?
PhK
Belgium


----------



## wytco0

Any news about the pre order status for this, I know someone who would like one.....


----------



## DrWho

wytco0 said:


> Any news about the pre order status for this, I know someone who would like one.....


I want one too, but I'm still waiting for a DW review...aren't those 3 weeks over yet?


----------



## WHIZZER

not yet .. still waiting


----------



## wassap

Dont companies now have to provide 2 years warranty for industrial equipment? thought this was osme EU law bought in about a year or two ago?


----------



## wytco0

Any updates on availability ?


----------



## WHIZZER

Still waiting at the moment ( albeit Uk production has started )


----------



## Glider

Hi

Two things, it has been said that the Flex vibrates more that a PC. Have you the Hand Arm Vibration information for them, as this is an EU product the information must be available. I'd be very interested in max work time.

Second, will the UK version have an interchangable backing plate vis a chuck or is it fixed like the German version. Don't think I'd be keen on lugging two machines about just to use 4/5/6" backing plates, as I'd be lugging the transformer anyway.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Serious Performance

Glider said:


> Second, will the UK version have an interchangable backing plate vis a chuck or is it fixed like the German version. Don't think I'd be keen on lugging two machines about just to use 4/5/6" backing plates, as I'd be lugging the transformer anyway.


Thats the one thing I want to know as well?


----------



## m500dpp

AFIK the backing plate is not interchangable as in incorporates the forced rotation gearing. However, you would not need a 4" pad for increased cutting performance as this is supplied via the forced rotation.........


----------



## Ducky

4" is handy for tight spaces though.


----------



## m500dpp

> 4" is handy for tight spaces though.


Yes I use both, but getting around door mirrors and the like is often easier witha larger pad. I mainly use 4" now for power (oh er!!!) but actually managed perfectly well with the larger pads in the early days before I got the 4 ". For me the pad size is not a serious issue with the Flex.....


----------



## Qualitytools

Just to give you all an update...

US Production has now finished and UK has now started - I'm hearing from Flex there was a delay with production whereby they geared up for the 110v version first but then changed it over onto 240v. We're expecting to receive the first unit mid-late next week - as soon as we get it in it'll be sent via Next Day Delivery to the DW Owners so they can review it. After it's received and they've taken a look at it we'll be uploading our pre-order page and I'll post a link on here for you. Once we’ve received the first unit the rest will arrive in 2 weeks time.

The XC3401VRG is not classified as industrial equipment therefore the standard 1 year warranty on this unit will apply, which includes parts and labour.

I'll get back to you with the Hand Arm Vibration information as soon as it becomes available, I've made enquiries into it so it shouldn't be too long before I hear back.

Regarding the backing plate - the UK version will be exactly the same as the US and German versions.

I'll let you know about the vibration information as soon as they get back to me.
Kind Regards

Dean Rowe


----------



## DrWho

Qualitytools said:


> Just to give you all an update...
> 
> US Production has now finished and UK has now started - I'm hearing from Flex there was a delay with production whereby they geared up for the 110v version first but then changed it over onto 240v. We're expecting to receive the first unit mid-late next week - as soon as we get it in it'll be sent via Next Day Delivery to the DW Owners so they can review it. After it's received and they've taken a look at it we'll be uploading our pre-order page and I'll post a link on here for you. Once we've received the first unit the rest will arrive in 2 weeks time.
> 
> The XC3401VRG is not classified as industrial equipment therefore the standard 1 year warranty on this unit will apply, which includes parts and labour.
> 
> I'll get back to you with the Hand Arm Vibration information as soon as it becomes available, I've made enquiries into it so it shouldn't be too long before I hear back.
> 
> Regarding the backing plate - the UK version will be exactly the same as the US and German versions.
> 
> I'll let you know about the vibration information as soon as they get back to me.
> Kind Regards
> 
> Dean Rowe


So if I understand correctly, they have first produced the german -european mainland- version, afterwards the US model and now they will startup UK production?


----------



## wytco0

Any updates?


----------



## WHIZZER

still waiting for the Flex to arrive ....


----------



## Serious Performance

Can't wait to break mine out the box this weekend and test my new 'Flex friendly' pads :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Serious Performance said:


> Can't wait to break mine out the box this weekend and test my new 'Flex friendly' pads :thumb:


It's an excellent and very capable machine Alex and you'll enjoy using it especially if you're used to a PC! 900 Watt motor and forced rotation means there's no stopping that pad from spinning! 

Those new 'Flex Friendly' pads sound a great idea! 

Alan W


----------



## wytco0

Where are you guys getting yours from? are they Europe models? 

My brother is after one.


----------



## Seano

Are these just preview / shakedown / test models or have they been purchased by yourselves guys.....?

Sean.... :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance

Purchased... I contacted both Quality Tools and the UK service agent (Hamilton) by e-mail and never received replies (even if just to find out a rough release date), so when one became available at a good price it was a no brainer really .


----------



## Alan W

The Flex XC3401 VRG is an established machine polisher solely for paint. It is not a shakedown or test model.

Flex tools are similar in quality and price to Festool units and, I have been told, are used by Mercedes in their factories.

They need to be imported because they are not available in the UK yet.

Alan W


----------



## TangoMan

Give us a shout when you get it Alex, I wouldn't mind seeing what all the fuss is about


----------



## wytco0

SP and Alan, where did you get yours from? I mean which retailer?


----------



## Alan W

wytco0,

I'll send you a 'pm'.  

Alan W


----------



## Tricky Red

PM me too Alan if you get time as I am bordering on Flex rather than a PC.


----------



## WHIZZER

ok had my first go with the flex , (albeit i didnt have the right pads)

First thoughts its more powerful than the pc and seems to do a good job , but it did warp a megs pads and melt the backing on another ..so im waiting for some flex friendly pads to have another go 

so the jurys out at the moment


----------



## Alan W

Bill,

I've used 6" Sonus SFX and 6.5" Lake Country CCS with no problem because they have 6" diameter Velcro attachment, unlike the Meguiar's pads. I've even tried a 4" Sonus spot pad with no problems because the velcro goes right to the edge of the pad.

Alex at SP is trialing some 'Flex Friendly' pads he's had made up as we speak.

Once you get suitable pads you'll be a lot more impressed!

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER

alan dont get me wrong , I think the machine is good i just need the right pads


----------



## WHIZZER

Right had a play tonight with the flex ...

here it is










Its a well thought out machine , similar in size to a metabo and also similar in design. A nice touch is the speed dial is exactly where you want it. it has soft start and a trigger ....

Alex from Serious kindly sent me some flex friendly pads as the backing plate is big and you need pads with velcro right to the edge .

Ok i started with a polishing pad , spritzed and some polish on speed 2. The machine lays the polish down well and at this speed is similar to handling a pc.

I then upped the speed and this is when the Flex comes into its own , feeling more like a rotary to use. The machine wants to go in the direction of spin like a rotary but it is still random orbiting at the same time.

As the speed moves up (5-6) it is a lot more powerful than the PC and it will and does generate a lot of heat into the pad which breaks down the polish at a nice rate
It does vibrate a bit and you have to get use to the way it moves but it corrective ability is way beyond a PC.

It is a really well built machine and is very easy to use and has the ability to lay glazes and sealents at slow speeds like a Pc but at high speeds has the corrective power close to a rotary ......

Sorry to ramble a bit ill try and do a more in depth review if i have time over the weekend ...

Ok a few pics of the end result of the bonnet of the golf ...(it was quite swirly to begin with having nothing done to it since Xmas)
Pics are taken with my mobile as i wasnt on planning doing anything tonight ....





































Alex the pads work fine and im really liking the red finishing pads.......Big Thanks to Alex at Serious for the pads supplied

After using the machine for about 1 hr I dont think the Pc will get much of a look in ...im going to try it more over the weekend but at the moment i think its worth the investment . ( only thing the Pc will come out for is when i need a 4" spot pad for very tight places )


----------



## Alan W

Glad to see you've had a play with the Flex using suitable pads! :lol: 

Nice review Bill and similar thoughts/findings to myself. The handling and ergonomics are far superior to the PC7424 and it is a real pleasure to use such a well built and thought out polisher.  

Correction is easily greater than the PC as you say and I didn't find the vibration a problem. It feels more like a torque trying to steer the machine, a la rotary, and not surprising given the motor is nearly twice as powerful as the PC!  

Look forward to that in-depth review and the results of the negotiations!  

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER

Alan the pads are a must as you might be aware ...the flex machine really does not like megs pads .....

The machine feels so much more powerful than the pc and it can be used by a beginner quite easily...

When i have a bit of spare time a more in depth review will be written andthe negotiations are well on there way ......


----------



## Serious Performance

Glad the pads worked well Bill... Will be trying to sort out a polishing pad to sit between the two current pads asap .

Cheers.


----------



## somouk

Have we got a confirmed price on this yet?

Mart


----------



## WHIZZER

Nope im still talking with QT and hopefully should have something done by the end of this week .....


----------



## DrWho

what was the type of pads used by Whizzer?

I'm still doubting in buying this machine right now or still wait 2 months or so for the UDM... :wall:


----------



## Alan W

DrWho said:


> what was the type of pads used by Whizzer?


The 'FLEX Friendly' pads sold by Serious Performance shown here: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,82.html

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER

DrWho said:


> what was the type of pads used by Whizzer?
> 
> I'm still doubting in buying this machine right now or still wait 2 months or so for the UDM... :wall:


Pads are from serious performance ....

In my opinion buy the Flex ...


----------



## DrWho

Alan W said:


> The 'FLEX Friendly' pads sold by Serious Performance shown here: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,82.html
> 
> Alan W





WHIZZER said:


> Pads are from serious performance ....
> 
> In my opinion buy the Flex ...


Won't pad availability be a problem? On SP there are only 2 'flex friendly' pads in their shop...how about pads from The edge or Lake Country?

For eg: http://pakshak.com/lake-country-ccs-pads.html

According to LC, the CSS pads have: "Each CCS pad features VELCRO brand hook and loop fasteners covering the entire back of each pad to secure to a hook and loop backing plate." 
So this means the pads back is covered with velcro if I understand correctly?

Sorry for all the questions, but before spending £250 on a polisher, I want to be damn shure that I'm buying the right thing...


----------



## Alan W

DrWho,

Have a read of Post 42 above also.

Alan W


----------



## Tricky Red

If someone can secure a good deal I would definitely be in for buying one. Alan W thanks for the info that you sent me last week though. Could do with the price dropping a touch as I don't want a UDM or PC and then feel that I need a rotary. I am sure that the Flex will be a more than adequate half way house.


----------



## Serious Performance

I'll have the 8 inch Megs pads in stock again soon to suit the Flex's 6 inch backing plate but, the disadvantage will be they will be a bit more than a fiver each compared with my 'Flex friendly' pads, and it means using an 8 inch pad against my 6.5 inch pads..... I did my pads specifically so you could have a smaller pad that would work with Pc and Flex.

Sure the likes of LC and Edge also cater for 6 inch plates with some of their pads (some of my LC stock has 6 in velcro on the back).


----------



## WHIZZER

DrWho said:


> Won't pad availability be a problem? On SP there are only 2 'flex friendly' pads in their shop...how about pads from The edge or Lake Country?
> 
> For eg: http://pakshak.com/lake-country-ccs-pads.html
> 
> According to LC, the CSS pads have: "Each CCS pad features VELCRO brand hook and loop fasteners covering the entire back of each pad to secure to a hook and loop backing plate."
> So this means the pads back is covered with velcro if I understand correctly?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but before spending £250 on a polisher, I want to be damn shure that I'm buying the right thing...


I think there will be afew pads that will fit ... megs for sure dont and that was all i had at the time but since then Alex's pads work great , as will the megs 8" and the LC pads.... i think the sfx pads might fit as well


----------



## Mike_001

The XC3401VRG has hit the market here in Germany some months ago.
Online prices at the moment are already down close to EUR 300,- sometimes even EUR 299,-.
I guess there will be a similar development in the UK.


----------



## WHIZZER

Dean from Quality Tools has had a bereavement so is away at the moment but im hoping that we can tie up a decent price on these with him


----------



## DrWho

Mike_001 said:


> The XC3401VRG has hit the market here in Germany some months ago.
> Online prices at the moment are already down close to EUR 300,- sometimes even EUR 299,-.
> I guess there will be a similar development in the UK.


I just got a inquiry back from powertools24.de and he gave me a price of €309 (£210) including shipping to Belgium (€10)...very sharp price and I'm getting more and more convinced to go for this one instead of waiting for the UDM.


----------



## WHIZZER

that is a very good price ....


----------



## DrWho

WHIZZER said:


> that is a very good price ....


It shure is, but to be shure I mailed him back asking why the displayed price on their site was €355 (£241)...Don't want to see any unexpected surprises when I hit the "order" button for real.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Has anyone used both the Flex and a UDM?

I seem to be reading questionable things re the pre-prod UDM, where as the Flex sounds like it may come closer to the effectiveness of a rotary.

does this mean as a newbie it should be view with the same suspicion a postie views a little dog with big teeth?


----------



## Tiauguinho

The Flex is surely tempting... I would really love to see a good review comparing the Flex vs PC vs UDM. Do the Sonüs 4'' and 6'' pads work for the Flex?


----------



## Mike_001

Smaller pads than 6'' won't work for the FLEX.


----------



## Tiauguinho

Thanks for the correction Mike_001! You have a Flex yourself?


----------



## Mike_001

Tiauguinho said:


> You have a Flex yourself?


I had one for testing when they were introduced here in Germany around january. But I didn't like it that much over a Festool Rotex or my PC so I returned it.
I also think that some people expect way too much from this machine.
It may offer forced rotation and good throw but because of too low rpm's in no way comes close to the correction potential of a rotary.
And when you give it the beans to get the most out of the rotation it offers, then it's IMO much less comfortable to work with than a traditonal rotary.

It may be the best of both worlds in one machine, but to be prepared for everything that may come down your road I'd stronlgly recommend to have a PC AND a rotary at hand. There are definitely jobs the FLEX XC won't do properly. It may be a fine and well built machine but it is in no way powerful enough to do heavy correction.


----------



## drnh

Shame its just so expensive 

Daz


----------



## Alan W

WHIZZER said:


> Dean from Quality Tools has had a bereavement so is away at the moment but im hoping that we can tie up a decent price on these with him


Any news or update on this Bill?

Alan W


----------



## AndyC

I'm waiting on a chance to put the Flex through its paces as my initial impressions aren't jaw dropping but Bill assures me that I need to give it a chance. It seems very heavy duty - not a criticism at all, more an observation.


----------



## WHIZZER

Alan W said:


> Any news or update on this Bill?
> 
> Alan W


Alan Dean was taken into hospital last week with suspected Mengitis  ...so im waiting to see how things go


----------



## Alan W

WHIZZER said:


> Alan Dean was taken into hospital last week with suspected Mengitis  ...so im waiting to see how things go


Poor Dean!  Hope he's going to be OK.

Thanks Bill,

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER

Yep I do to, I ve not heard from him for a week so will try and put a call into him at the end of this one


----------



## Captain Morgan

Any News on this?


----------



## SilverSpeed

Hopefully next week i get my Flex xc 3401 VRG :thumb:


----------



## wytco0

Silverspeed did it arrive ?


----------



## SilverSpeed

wytco0 said:


> Silverspeed did it arrive ?


yeah i got it since monday  sended friday from germany :thumb:


----------



## blaze1235

Ny updates here


----------



## knyaz

Tried using this machine but i dont feel it does a good job may be i am doing something wrong. 

- Used Megs 80/ 82 but it takes ages for the polish to work in 
- Not friendly to pads, the plate is too strong and you need to use some effort to pull the pad off

Anyone has some tips on how to use this machine or what i am doing wrong please share.

Thanks


----------



## ZoranC

There is a number of reviews of XC 3401 VRG over on Autopia. Number of us got it recently.


----------



## Eurogloss

chutney said:


> Is this similar to the Makita BO6040?
> PhK
> Belgium


This is more like a Festool Rotex Ro 150 FEQ with switchable modes !
Flex uses forced rotation only and is not switchatable to RO like the Festool.:buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss

Glider said:


> Hi
> 
> Two things, it has been said that the Flex vibrates more that a PC. Have you the Hand Arm Vibration information for them, as this is an EU product the information must be available. I'd be very interested in max work time.
> 
> Second, will the UK version have an interchangeable backing plate vis a chuck or is it fixed like the German version. Don't think I'd be keen on lugging two machines about just to use 4/5/6" backing plates, as I'd be lugging the transformer anyway.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


It will vibrate more if the pad is not centered properly plus it has an 8mm orbit
compared to Festool or other RO'S.


----------



## Eurogloss

Serious Performance said:


> Can't wait to break mine out the box this weekend and test my new 'Flex friendly' pads :thumb:


I have been a rotary polisher user for over thirteen years and i have been blown 
away by the performance of the Flex XC 3401 VRG !

This thing can actually cut the paint like a rotary and remove severe paint defects and yet it will leave a flawless finish even better than a rotary minus swirl marks ! I wouldn't be saying this if i hadn't tested it for almost two weeks.

I have a similar machine from Festool but nothing comes close to this machine .:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Eurogloss

WHIZZER said:


> ok had my first go with the flex , (albeit i didnt have the right pads)
> 
> First thoughts its more powerful than the pc and seems to do a good job , but it did warp a megs pads and melt the backing on another ..so im waiting for some flex friendly pads to have another go
> 
> so the jurys out at the moment


Try the Lake Country Mfg CCS Constant Pressure pads and you will see and notice the difference ! Of course they have to be 6.5 Inch . Good luck !:buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss

DrWho said:


> what was the type of pads used by Whizzer?
> 
> I'm still doubting in buying this machine right now or still wait 2 months or so for the UDM... :wall:


Big mistake ! :wall: Flex might be more expensive but works like a rotary , looks like one , and performs like one .

Have a very hard think before you decide to buy the UDM ! You won't regret the purchase of the Flex ! I know because i have been using one for two weeks now
and i am extremely impressed ! Good Luck with your decision !


----------



## Eurogloss

knyaz said:


> Tried using this machine but i dont feel it does a good job may be i am doing something wrong.
> 
> - Used Megs 80/ 82 but it takes ages for the polish to work in
> - Not friendly to pads, the plate is too strong and you need to use some effort to pull the pad off
> 
> Anyone has some tips on how to use this machine or what i am doing wrong please share.
> 
> Thanks


What machine are you using ?


----------



## ZoranC

Mario, you do realize you are replying to almost a year old posts, don't you?


----------



## Eurogloss

ZoranC said:


> Mario, you do realize you are replying to almost a year old posts, don't you?


Not sure ?


----------



## ZoranC

Eurogloss said:


> Not sure ?


Take a look at the date they were made :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss

ZoranC said:


> Take a look at the date they were made :lol:


Thanks Zoran , i wil do that in future ! Mario


----------

